# peptides for appetite stimulation



## ironhardempress (May 10, 2016)

I've been looking into GHRP-6 for appetite stimulation. My husband is trying to put on some mass but has a hard time eating enough (I did his Harris-Benedict for an accurate calorie/,macro goal). He currently takes 2.5 IUs of GH in the a.m just for anti-aging. That's all, no AAS cycle right now. He is on TRT. Would GHRP-6 be his best bet for increasing appetite? Pinning in the evening so as not to interfere with the GH he pins in the a.m.? He is 41 so proly makes some of his own GH to a point. if GHRP-6 is the logical choice, then i have read that 100-150 mcg is the recommended amount. If anyone has any experience with this or input, please post!


----------



## ironhardempress (May 10, 2016)

I've read other recommended amounts too, but i imagine this would be if the user was not already pinning HGH


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 10, 2016)

I tried ghrp for appetite, first off it's not an all day thing so pinning right before bed would be dumb unless you wanna pig out. I found it best on an empty stomach, I'm usually not hungry for breakfast but with a pin of 200mcg ghrp2 or 6 first thing am and I couldn't wait to kill a big ass breakfast. It works but you'll be pinning all the time, I think i built a little scar tissue on my lower abs from it which really sucks. I think it's easier to just slowly start adding more food to your day, your body gets used to it and it's easier to eat. It's not a great long term solution and he already has real hgh so it's pointless


----------



## ironhardempress (May 11, 2016)

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Uncle manny (May 11, 2016)

In my experience, yes it definitely gives you an appetite but like stated above you need to become a pin cushion which really sucks.


----------



## ironhardempress (May 11, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> In my experience, yes it definitely gives you an appetite but like stated above you need to become a pin cushion which really sucks.


yeah, he's not really down with that. I'm trying to increase his caloric intake weekly, incrementally. Hopefully that will work. He ate a lot when he was young and getting all the gainz he's retained through the years, but since then backed of on his caloric intake where he was just maintaining even tho he was still working out. He is now seeing that he needs to eat to grow, something he lost sight of in the 15-20 years since he first got his growth. Its been a hard lesson for me as well, but i am working on it! In this family I am in charge of the nutrition and he is in charge of our workouts so I think we will really go somewhere with our goals!


----------

